# Angel fry pics



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Thought I'd share some pics of my angel fry and parents. Not sure if I've done this correctly







Guess it did work!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

oh my goodness how cuttte! parents are beautiful!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

looks great.how old are the parents?and frys.what did you do the save the frys.how long did it take when you knew she was going to have them.thanks.i want to try and raise some any help please.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I've had the parent angels maybe about a year and a half. I had bought them about a month apart from each other and just got lucky that they became a pair. They've been spawning for several months, but I really had no intention to breed so I always just left the eggs in the main tank and they would sometimes get to wriggler stage, and once got to free swimming stage for 3 days. Then the parents would pick them off. 

I had wrigglers again (on an anubias leaf) during the recent hurricane and had no internet or cable, but I did have power. So just to have something to do, I set up a 2.5 gal tank I had with an air stone and heater and pulled the leaf and put it in there. Within another day or so they started to drop off the leaf and became free swimming, mostly along the bottom of the tank. There were originally about 40-50. 

I had no seeded sponge filters so I made one by taking a sponge from one of my established tanks with an AC20, cutting a hole halfway into it and adding the air stone and lift tube to that. I thought that would do it and I had been advised not to change the water as it would stress the fry. 

I began to feed frozen baby brine shrimp and Hikari First Bites, trying to clean the excess food out as best I could a couple of times a days. But I kept losing a few or more each day. When I got down to 12-15 fry, I tested the water and found that ammonia was zero, but nitrites were at 2.0. So I started changing 50% of the water twice a day. I continue to have this problem with nitrites so I am still changing water twice a day.

The losses slowed and I've been down to 8 fry with no losses for the last two weeks, until yesterday. Two of the fry still looked like they had just fallen off the leaf - they weren't growing like the others and still had that tadpole shape. But they've been swimming and eating with the rest of them. It was one of these that I lost yesterday and one today, but I'm surprised these two lasted and competed as long as they did. So I now have 6 that actually look like little angels! 

I'm probably going to have to move them soon to something a little larger but I'm not sure if I'm going to just go up to a 5 gal (which I have) or get something even bigger. I don't need or want another tank, but if I do have to buy one, I wouldn't go less than a 20 gal. I won't be keeping these and my LFS will take them for me when they are larger. But then I would have an empty 20 gal tank - and you know what that means! A) I could do this again and try for a better survival rate or B) fill it with something new and exciting.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks for the detail.thay realy look good


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

Sooo cute! I love them. We've only had Platy fry which are still so adorable!


----------

